# Afghans defy Taliban threat in droves to vote in presidential election



## McG (6 Apr 2014)

This is a sign of our success in Afghanistan, and it is at least as significant as the past presidential elections in the progress of the nation.  While I am sure none of our troops who returned home last month miss being there, there would have been a nice symbolism to sticking around to see this complete before coming home.



> *Afghans defy Taliban threat in droves to vote in crucial presidential election*
> Amir Shah And Mirwais Khan, Associated Press
> 05 April 2014
> 
> ...


 http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/04/05/afghans-defy-taliban-threat-in-droves-to-vote-in-crucial-presidential-election/


----------

